# Basking spot Light vs Flood light



## fbsmith3 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just have a question from the experts;

I have a ZooMed 100 watt Basking Spot light in a dome light with a ceramic base. My wife asked me why I couldn't just use a 100 watt spot light for a lot less money, I did not have an answer.

Did I fall for marketing or is the ZooMed Basking light truly better than a equal watt spot light?

I tried a search but the results left me more confused.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2011)

If it doesn't say anything on the box the bulb came in about UV then your wife is probably correct. I did a GOOGLE search on your Zoo Med bulb and the only thing I see is that it concentrates the heat in one spot for the basking animal. But I'm pretty sure a regular flood light also concentrates the heat in one spot.


----------



## jbean7916 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use flood lights as basking lights for my monitors. We have 100w red ones for night to keep the heat up and 150w white to get the basking temp up to 140* I haven't seen any ill effects of this over the expensive "basking" bulbs. (As long as you aren't looking for a UVB substitute)


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 15, 2011)

Zoomed states that there bulbs produce UVA..which research proves is visible and stimulating to most reptiles...How much who knows...But I do know that flood lamps and heat lamps produce next to ..Zero UVA...or at least nothing that would show on my meter


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Zoomed states that there bulbs produce UVA..which research proves is visible and stimulating to most reptiles...How much who knows...But I do know that flood lamps and heat lamps produce next to ..Zero UVA...or at least nothing that would show on my meter



That would be the perfect way to tell if they produce any UVA is on a meter. 

I never thought those spotlights where any different then the ones you buy for home indoor or outdoor use bulbs, other then the price. Thats why I rather go the cheaper way to get the same results.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 17, 2011)

A regular 75W light bulb works very well for my RT's to bask in. It heats between 90-100 degrees. A lot cheaper too. 
Just as everyone else here, I'm continually tweaking my indoor habitat. One day....I might get it right.
Live and learn.


----------

